
CIA: Hackers have already attacked the electric grid  - mixmax
http://www.greenercomputing.com/blog/2009/03/26/cia-hackers-have-already-attacked-electric-grid
======
spectre
You'd think that for something as vital as an electricity grid the companies
would be using hardened systems with encrypted communication links.

~~~
jimfl
A utility is a business operated for a profit. Corporations will take the path
of least resistance to this profit, and since hardened systems are expensive
to implement and manage, and since they have mostly been entirely unnecessary
(no measurable ROI), they don't get implemented.

For similar reasons, most software has only the most rudimentary security
needed to maintain the appearance of security.

